# Vacuum sealer for mason jars.



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2022)

Morning all,
The other day I took out my InkBird vacuum sealer to seal a mason jar to marinate the pork jerky I was making. Found out the vacuum button for the assy port isn't working. So, I started a conversation with InkBird to see if they could assist. Well, they left the conversation without even replying. Alrighty then!
Since the other functions was still working. And I don't want to drag out my LEM. I started looking for alternatives for sealing mason jars.
I know there are those manual pumps. But thought that they were cumbersome. And with my luck. I'd be tipping the jars over while trying to work the pump.
After poking around I found this.







And after reading the reviews and FAQs. I found that it indeed works with the mason jar attachment
	

		
			
		

		
	







It came with some vacuum bags as well. Haven't tried those yet. And probably won't be. I like the idea that it is small and cordless. Has built in lithium batteries.
I didn't have anything to seal. So, I resealed a pint jar of pickles.







Vacuumed and sealed very well. Perhaps it took a couple seconds more. But that may have been my imagination. This does not shut off automatically. But you'll see the air bubbles rising. And hear the lid "pop "when it seals.
I bought this on amazon for 25.00 plus tax. Came the next day.
My initial thoughts are very good. And since this also doubles as a vacuum sealer for those valved bags and containers. It might be an answer for the occasional users. It also claims to vacuum seal bottles. Though I haven't looked into that.


----------



## mr_whipple (Jun 4, 2022)

Interesting. I just ordered the Foodsaver jar kit. I'm going to try vacuum sealing pickles etc this year.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 4, 2022)

Hm. Thank you. I want to start doing this, looks like a good entry tool!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2022)

OK . My first question is how did you get the Inkbird sealer to work with the Mason jar lid ? 
That looks like a handy tool . I've been using the bags and the hand pump for freezer storage . Really saves on vac bags .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> OK . My first question is how did you get the Inkbird sealer to work with the Mason jar lid ?
> That looks like a handy tool . I've been using the bags and the hand pump for freezer storage . Really saves on vac bags .


There is a assy port and vacuum button located on the bottom half of the sealer to the left off the drip tray.
	

		
			
		

		
	






This hose plugs into the port. The cap on the top of the mason jar that has a lid on it. But no ring. Pushing the vacuum button draws out the air from the jar and causes the lid to seal.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2022)

I have one of the jar sealers that I use with my food saver . Just wondering how you use the Inkbird sealer with it . The foodsaver hose ?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2022)

That's what I was using. It should fit in the port.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2022)

Steve H said:


> That's what I was using. It should fit in the port.


My Inkbird has a male connection . Maybe mine is different or I'm missing something .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> My Inkbird has a male connection . Maybe mine is different or I'm missing something .


It's 2022 Rich. You can get a sex change for your male connection


----------



## clifish (Jun 4, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> My Inkbird has a male connection . Maybe mine is different or I'm missing something .


Rich I just pulled one end cap off and I was able to fit the hose onto the male port of the inkbird.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> You can get a sex change for your male connection


Yeah , or just leave it as a* SURPRISE !*



clifish said:


> just pulled one end cap off


I was wondering that . I use my foodsaver , but in case I need a back up I want to use the Inkbird . Maybe a short piece of vac hose would work too .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2022)

clifish said:


> Rich I just pulled one end cap off and I was able to fit the hose onto the male port of the inkbiThat's probably what I did as well and forgot.





chopsaw said:


> My Inkbird has a male connection . Maybe mine is different or I'm missing something .


Wait a sec. my inkbird came with the hose.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2022)

Mine did too , but it doesn't work with the lid sealer . Unless I'm missing something .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2022)

Just put the part that goes on the bag over the vacuum hole on the mason jar sealer. Once you start the vacuum it'll hold there just fine. Just make sure it isn't on top of the letters on it though.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2022)

You know , I did that before , but never turned the machine on . Thanks bud .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2022)

Glad to help.


----------



## dieseladdiction (Jun 12, 2022)

Canning Hack: How to Vacuum Seal Mason Jars in our Vacuum Canister Accessories Using your Avid Armor Vacuum Sealer
					

We all know that Mason Jars are perfect for canning, taking food on the go, salads, overnight oats, and more! And because of how versatile they are, one of the questions we receive a lot is “can you vacuum seal a mason jar?”  The answer is yes you can! Vacuum sealing a mason jar is an easy and...




					avidarmor.com
				




Also another idea


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2022)

dieseladdiction said:


> Canning Hack: How to Vacuum Seal Mason Jars in our Vacuum Canister Accessories Using your Avid Armor Vacuum Sealer
> 
> 
> We all know that Mason Jars are perfect for canning, taking food on the go, salads, overnight oats, and more! And because of how versatile they are, one of the questions we receive a lot is “can you vacuum seal a mason jar?”  The answer is yes you can! Vacuum sealing a mason jar is an easy and...
> ...



Nice idea with the vacuum chamber.


----------



## FenHoglore (Sep 6, 2022)

I've been using a hand pump brake bleeder / vacuum... works good on the canning jar lids or bags that have ports. Works great for sealing / resealing jars at the cabin and at home.


----------

